# Flush kit for Tankless Water Heater



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

I have another two months before I really need to do my first annual flush of my tankless water heater.

So I googled in search of flushing kits. The popular one is the Eccotemp EZ-flush descaler kit from Home Depot, Lowes, Rona, Walmart and Amazon costing around $159. But they are all sold out.

The only kit available is the Kalero from Amazon costing $210.

The $159 Eccotemp includes descaling fluid. The $210 Kalero does not. You have to use vinegar, which is ok with me.

Obviously the Eccotemp is the more economical one.

So I signed up to get a notification from Home Depot, Lowes and Rona when the Eccotemp will be available. However, I really don't think anything will be available for months. 

I also looked if this kind of thing is available for rent but could not find it in the Home Depot website.

This kind of thing also made me think. Is flushing the water heater a seasonal kind of thing? Are they all sold out because so many people had installed tankless water heaters around the same time I did?

I'm also wondering if I should just bite the bullet and get the $210 Kalero kit from Amazon.


----------



## Freedom55? (Mar 29, 2019)

Tostig said:


> I have another two months before I really need to do my first annual flush of my tankless water heater.
> 
> So I googled in search of flushing kits. The popular one is the Eccotemp EZ-flush descaler kit from Home Depot, Lowes, Rona, Walmart and Amazon costing around $159. But they are all sold out.
> 
> ...


I am seeing kalero kit for just under $170 on Amazon. Might want to buy it before it goes back up.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

Freedom55? said:


> I am seeing kalero kit for just under $170 on Amazon. Might want to buy it before it goes back up.


Although I see the Kalero drop in price, I see it at $186.

The kit I see at $170 was the Chromex, so I bought it.


----------



## spiritwalker2222 (Nov 7, 2017)

Wow, those are expensive sump pumps. Buy a cheap $50 sump pump and use a bucket.

I borrow a friends sump pump, so my cost is even less.


----------



## Freedom55? (Mar 29, 2019)

spiritwalker2222 said:


> Wow, those are expensive sump pumps. Buy a cheap $50 sump pump and use a bucket.
> 
> I borrow a friends sump pump, so my cost is even less.


Cost is relative. One service call from a plumber would cost more. Pays for itself in the long run


----------

